# 60/50 Hz



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Akmal Isaac said:


> I have 500KVA CAT GEN rated for 60Hz, and want to use it in asphalt plant where all motors and controls are 50Hz.


You need to get one that creates 50Hz..


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

set the switch on the genset that says 50/60Hz to 50


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

wildleg said:


> set the switch on the genset that says 50/60Hz to 50


Do they come with one??:blink::laughing:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

some do, some have var freq adjustment, (I haven't installed any that had that option but I've seen it on the mobile tractor trailer units ?)

http://www.dieselserviceandsupply.com/Generator_Frequency_Conversion.aspx


----------



## Akmal Isaac (Aug 27, 2011)

I was thinking about frequency converter, but not sure if it will work with the controller because I have soft starter and variable frequency drives (VF motor control)


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

consult with your generator supplier and see what they can do for you, or contact cat directly.


----------



## Akmal Isaac (Aug 27, 2011)

Cat said they can not do it, it is a fixed speed prime mover


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

wow. bummer


----------



## Motorwinder (Dec 30, 2010)

Should be a jumper or setting on the regulator.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Akmal Isaac said:


> Cat said they can not do it, it is a fixed speed prime mover


This seems very odd that it cannot be set to run at a lower RPM. I can understand it might lose some capacity running under design speed.


----------



## Akmal Isaac (Aug 27, 2011)

Does anybody know what is the cost of 500KVA frequency converter?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

where's the site at ?


----------



## Akmal Isaac (Aug 27, 2011)

Middle East - Saudi Arabia


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

don't take this the wrong way, but they are already advertising some surplus equipment in Iraq, and if the US really does pull out there will be a lot more. Maybe you can pick up what you need up there ? (read: the generator that you need)


----------



## Akmal Isaac (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks wildleg but this will take time and the boss wants this ASAP. I think I will go for new Gen sets but will consider your suggestion, I need a lot of equipment over here


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

BBQ said:


> This seems very odd that it cannot be set to run at a lower RPM. I can understand it might lose some capacity running under design speed.


BBQ.,

AFAIK few Cat models they can NOT change the primemover speed due either emmison requirement or generator set up one of the two but I know most issue will genrally be emmison requirement. { Spark ingited gaz unit useally more set for one speed but if change to lower speed there are few parts it have to be changed as well } 

Majorty of the Cat units I have ran into they are dual rated for both 50/60 HZ source.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

frenchelectrican said:


> AFAIK few Cat models they can NOT change the primemover speed due either emmison requirement


That makes sense.

Now do those emission requirements apply in the Middle east?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

BBQ said:


> That makes sense.
> 
> Now do those emission requirements apply in the Middle east?


 
Short et sweet .,, Oui they are but at different level than what EPA or Euro tiers are at { they are about one or two level behind but will catch up fast on large units but for car and trucks they are allready on the same level as we are. ( either EPA or EURO ) } 

Merci,
Marc


----------



## Motorwinder (Dec 30, 2010)

Akmal Isaac said:


> Thanks wildleg but this will take time and the boss wants this ASAP. I think I will go for new Gen sets but will consider your suggestion, I need a lot of equipment over here


Did you even look at the voltage regulator? If it has a R448 regulator, which a lot of cats do, It will have a jumper to change to 50hz.


----------



## Motorwinder (Dec 30, 2010)

Or an AVR VR6 which is adjustable to 50 hz. Either way, you'd need a generator tech to check it out, and set the hz.

No reason to buy a new gen set. You just need to do more research.

http://doc.diytrade.com/docdvr/1198946/14153731/1282325988.pdf


----------

